# Hey Tom.....and everyone else....



## Angi (Nov 21, 2011)

We had a dinner at my sister's house last night and my sister asked her daughter's boyfriend how his friend/ ranch hand's buffalo was doing. Well the story is the guy got his buffalo when it was a new born and plans to train it to be in movies. Can you train a buffalo? anyway when I said I had a cyber friend that does that everyone at the table thought I was crazy. For having a cyber friend that is. My 12 year old then told everyone that I have a bunch of turtle people I chat with. They went from thinking I was a tortoise nut to thinking I am a super cyber tort freak. Does anyone else get that from their not cyber world?


----------



## ascott (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes....I do get that. However, since about 99.00% of the folks I know have absolutely no interest in tortoise nor turtles....so I don't usually go into to much about them with most folks other than a comment or two....my son has to hear it more than anyone else, bless his heart 

But then again I understand that everyone has their own "thing"...so I don't hold it against them....LOL ....fools, what do they know...


----------



## Angi (Nov 21, 2011)

I think what they thought was odd is that I actually talk on-line with people I don't know. I can't help but talk about something interesting I have learned if it applies to the conversation. Also I find it exciting to not be limited to hearing about and from people in my social circle and demographics. My Mom and Brother are also into torts and turtles so they don't think it is odd. It seems like my sister, her family and my son's think anything outside of THEIR worlds is odd. I on the other hand love to hear about things out side of my own world. 
I found it very interesting to hear about Justin and his baby buffalo, he has a baby cow too that he raised from day one. The Mama didn't wan't it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I'm a hermit (just one step away from being a troll who lives under a bridge), and you folks and this forum are my only contact with the outside world...not counting TV shows, and we all know how true to life THEY are! So, no, no one looks at me funny when I talk about my friends in the cyber world, because I don't talk to anyone.


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yes. I get that all the time. Very few people "get it",as far as the tortoises OR the tortoise website go.

Yes buffalo (I assume you are talking about a Bison) are very trainable. I have done a few jobs with them over the years. Tell your friend to apply for all of his USDA, Fish and Game, Fish and Wildlife, Animal Control, and out of city supplier permits. Once these are all in order he'll need to line up his multi-million dollar wild animal umbrella insurance policy. Once that's all done then he can start advertising his business and start trying to get all the Bison business away from the companies that have been doing it for decades.

... wish him luck for me.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 21, 2011)

Since some people at work know I keep tortoises, I get a lot of questions about there behavior and what they eat and how do I keep them. A few people even know there names because they are always asking questions. I have gotten a few strange looks before when I have been talking about Vegas...


----------



## Laura (Nov 21, 2011)

Tom.. you said it much better then i was going too! Hayden has a new commercial, its a contest to submit for superbowl for Doritos.. its very good.. when the time comes, i'll post a link to have people vote for his entry.. His tiger is in the Orbit gum one.. eenie meeni miny mo, catch a tiger by the toe....




Tom said:


> Oh yes. I get that all the time. Very few people "get it",as far as the tortoises OR the tortoise website go.
> 
> Yes buffalo (I assume you are talking about a Bison) are very trainable. I have done a few jobs with them over the years. Tell your friend to apply for all of his USDA, Fish and Game, Fish and Wildlife, Animal Control, and out of city supplier permits. Once these are all in order he'll need to line up his multi-million dollar wild animal umbrella insurance policy. Once that's all done then he can start advertising his business and start trying to get all the Bison business away from the companies that have been doing it for decades.
> 
> ... wish him luck for me.


----------



## ascott (Nov 21, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that tiger commercial....


----------



## Angi (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL! @ Yvonne I think I would be a hermit too if I didn't have two kids and a husband. I prefer to be home with my animals. @ Tom I don't really know the bison boy. He helps run the ranch my niece's boyfriend owns and my oldest son hangs out with him sometimes. A lot of the kids hang out at the ranch. There is not a lot to do in Ramona. Anyway I think its just a dream of his. I just thought it was strange that when I mentioned I knew a person in that biz they all thought I was crazy for having cyber friends. I do have a few friend that are tort people. They just are not cyber peeps.


----------



## Nay (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, any of you told anyone your doing a secret santa with folks you never met???
Oh boy would that get the looks!!!
I have shown hubby and son some cool pictures here,honestly it's mostly Greg's and Tom's. No offense to anyone else, it seems those are the ones that are just a little out of the ordinary. Any other pics, they might as well look at the torts we have here!(for all torts look the same you know!) A
Thanks for all my cyber friends, it wouldn't be the same , having no one to share anything with!
Nay


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2011)

I like that tiger commercial, plus I have an uncle on my dad's side who raises buffalo for the government.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 21, 2011)

I gather you can train a Buffalo.
You can train, to a certain extent, most animals I believe. 

I actually saw a Zebra for sale the other week. A baby one. If I had the licence and money I would. I love trick training my ponies it would be great fun to train a Zebra! 
Especially when I found this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhlOkEpvFgQ

Everyone thinks I'm crazy for owning a tortoise, never mind talking to tortoise people online!! lol
I haven't told anyone about SS. yet. I'm going it on 2 forums. Try explaining that one!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> Oh yes. I get that all the time. Very few people "get it",as far as the tortoises OR the tortoise website go.
> 
> Yes buffalo (I assume you are talking about a Bison) are very trainable. I have done a few jobs with them over the years. Tell your friend to apply for all of his USDA, Fish and Game, Fish and Wildlife, Animal Control, and out of city supplier permits. Once these are all in order he'll need to line up his multi-million dollar wild animal umbrella insurance policy. Once that's all done then he can start advertising his business and start trying to get all the Bison business away from the companies that have been doing it for decades.
> 
> ... wish him luck for me.


----------



## Angi (Nov 21, 2011)

So I was talking to my son ( something that does not happen very often) and he said that the baby buffalo is not very tame and acts wild to most people, but follows Justin all over the place when he lets him out of his pen. They even jog around the ranch together. This sound so cute. I want to see it, but Jonny's Mom showing up at the ranch would not be cool.
He got it from an indian reservation.

Back to Stephanie's comment about Zebras, do you need a licence to have one? People have a lot of unusual animals now days Emus, camels, ostrich Llamas, alpaka etc...
BTW~I am not wearing glasses so can't proof read. I hope this isn't to goofy


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 22, 2011)

For Zebras, over here you need a licence. I believe you also need a licence for a Zorse. (any other animal that falls under that kind of area. Giraffe, Elephant etc) 
Alpacas and Llamas I could go buy tomorrow without a licence. 
llamas scare me though!! 

I do not know about Ostrich's and Emu's. I shall check that one out.
I knew people who had an ostrich farm. Those birds are scary close up but ostrich meat is gorgeous and the babies are the cutest things ever!! So I wouldn't think you'd need a licence... 

I would rather like my own place big enough to keep whatever animals i want on. I have a bit of an obsession with Giraffes... so i'd fill it with Giraffes and Zebras. haha!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 22, 2011)

I like giraffes because they remind me of my oldest son. I just bought him a shirt with one on it. We are not alowed to have any poultry or split hoved animals in my HOA. I hate it because I live in a farm type community, but in the golf neighborhood.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 22, 2011)

Everyone thinks I am weird and eccentric. Kind of 'How are your Tortoises?' 
It is like being the odd kid on the playground.

I work and sort of have a life, but secretly, the torts are most interesting to me, lol...

Interesting stories about buffaloes, zebras, and giraffe's!


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.crashthesuperbowl.com/#/gallery/?video=13477

look for "Roadside Assist" when the time comes to vote.. please vote for that one!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> Oh yes. I get that all the time. Very few people "get it",as far as the tortoises OR the tortoise website go.
> 
> Yes buffalo (I assume you are talking about a Bison) are very trainable. I have done a few jobs with them over the years. Tell your friend to apply for all of his USDA, Fish and Game, Fish and Wildlife, Animal Control, and out of city supplier permits. Once these are all in order he'll need to line up his multi-million dollar wild animal umbrella insurance policy. Once that's all done then he can start advertising his business and start trying to get all the Bison business away from the companies that have been doing it for decades.
> 
> ... wish him luck for me.



Well if nothing else, if he teaches him to be ridden, he can go to parades and things all over.  Much neater to ride a bison, then a horse.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes. I get that all the time. Very few people "get it",as far as the tortoises OR the tortoise website go.
> ...



Yeah and they are faster and better jumpers than a horse too. There is a guy named TC Thornton that had a really neat bison act and he would go to big horse shows and challenge the race horses to a bison race. To my knowledge he never lost. He used to camp out at a friend of mine's place when he was in town. I watched his bison hop over a 6' pipe corral to eat a tuft of grass on the other side. He was standing still right next to the fence and then just looked up, hopped over, ate the grass and then hopped back over in to the pen. It really freaked me out to see an animal that size move that way...


----------

